# Python - total frustriert



## Tuco (1. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab eigentlich ne ganz simple Aufgabe: Zahl aus ner Textdatei lesen, eins dazuzählen und dann die neue Zahl reinschreiben. Eigentlich total simpel, aber ich packs irgendwie nicht ...      


```
f = file('c:/key.txt', 'r')
key = f.read
newkey = int(key)
newkey = newkey + 1

d = file('c:/key.txt', 'w')
d.write(newkey)
d.close()
```

Damit hab ich versucht aber es geht nicht....

Danke für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. September 2004)

Hallo!

Versuchs mal hiermit:

```
import string
f = open("c:\\temp\\counter.txt","r")
content = f.read()
if content == "":
	content= "0"
newContent = string.atoi(content) + 1
f.close()
f = open("c:\\temp\\counter.txt","w")
print newContent
try:
	print >> f, newContent
except IOError:
	print "Failed to open file..."
else:
	print "done"
f.close()
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Tuco (1. September 2004)

Danke....  

Jetzt gehts mir besser !


----------

